# RecipeDB - Dubbel Up



## petesbrew (19/5/09)

Dubbel Up  Ale - Belgian Dubbel  All Grain               1 Votes        Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin     0.5 kg Candi Sugar (dark)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    17 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP550 - Belgian Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.074 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 19.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 7.17%   Colour 64 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/09)

Made this one up a month ago at the Hills Brewers Big brew day.
After a slow start waiting for the urn to boil, all went reasonably well.
Ended up with 18Litres of wort, which was 1080.

Stupidly, as I was aiming for a dubbel rather than a dark ale, I added 3L of water, which dropped it down to 1070.

Tasted it last night, and it's Very good, with a subtle amount of fusels & spice from the raisins.
For a comparison I had a Chimay Red afterwards which had twice the body of mine, so yes, I regret adding that extra 3L water.
In future, i'll keep it strong & undiluted.


----------



## jasonharley (27/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> Made this one up a month ago at the Hills Brewers Big brew day.
> After a slow start waiting for the urn to boil, all went reasonably well.
> Ended up with 18Litres of wort, which was 1080.
> 
> ...



What temp dfd you ferment it at ????


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> What temp dfd you ferment it at ????


Mid year, so it would've been around 16-18c. The average temps in my garage.


----------



## unrealeous (28/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> Mid year, so it would've been around 16-18c. The average temps in my garage.


Can you recall what temp you mashed at?


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/11)

unrealeous said:


> Can you recall what temp you mashed at?


Sorry dude, not exactly, but would've been between 64-67c.


----------

